# Personalizing / improving aesthetics of Le Champ Ti



## GotCat6 (Dec 11, 2011)

I got my Le Champ Ti earlier this year and I'm very happy with it. However I still keep thinking about how to personalize the bike, and perhaps improve its aesthetics a bit.

I'd love to hear ideas, and pics of your setup.

Some points of interest:

- decals : This is a constant debate on many forums, and there's a known solution. although I still can't make up my mind about this (I'll probably end up removing the big bold MOTO decals, and leave Le Champion on the top tube)

- cabling : I'm not a big fan of the gray cable housing they used. I'm considering a different color (white?). Also the cabling job on the BD build is a bit too spaghetti to my taste. Thinking about shortening / better arranging them so the cockpit looks cleaner. This is where I most need some examples.

- handlebar tape: the stock material is good quality, but black is a bit boring. 

- saddle: Come spring this will have to be upgraded to fit my butt better. Again considering white.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

How can I delete this post?


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

You're right it can look a bit drab, especially when it gets dirty. Keep it clean!
I have some silver Mavic Open Pros with silver spokes and silver Ultegra hubs that I use about half the time. Gives it a businesslike look. I took about half of the decals off the stock black wheels that came with the bike -- just looked too gaudy.
The Ultegra rear derailleur is also kinda dull -- not shiny aluminum, more like gray paint.
You could also try some colored tires.
Another look would be the total natural look: All silver wheels/spokes/hubs, Brooks B17, and maybe the natural leather bar tape. Black tires, of course.

I still don't get why people have such a problem withe the big "MOTOBECANE" on the downtube. A lot of bikes have their brand names in great big letters there. It needs _something _. If you were an artist you could paint something there. Like with cars, if it wasn't for the stylized chrome logos they put all over them (V6, Automatic, 4WD, Fuel Injection, etc.), they would have to design some other kind of decoration. I guess you could just paint the whole bike flat black. I bet you could do it with one can of Krylon.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

A little color accent via bar tape & tires can do wonders to spruce up a bike.

Here's a picture of a Le Champ Ti with white wheels, saddle, and bar tape. 

(This is not my bike btw)


----------



## GotCat6 (Dec 11, 2011)

Poppadaddio said:


> I still don't get why people have such a problem withe the big "MOTOBECANE" on the downtube. A lot of bikes have their brand names in great big letters there.


The reason I don't like it is the ugly bold font. I would have no problems with the embossed decal on the DA version of the bike. That one looks really good. I think BD should make that default and all these nail polish remover threads will die off.



Poppadaddio said:


> All silver wheels/spokes/hubs, Brooks B17, and maybe the natural leather bar tape. Black tires, of course.


Black rims and tires, for sure. Although if I go with a non-black handlebar tape the tires might have a secondary color to match that.

Not so sure about Brooks + leathery look, though. I've seen a picture of a Moto Le Champ done exactly like that, and I thought something was off.


----------



## GotCat6 (Dec 11, 2011)

Doolab said:


> A little color accent via bar tape & tires can do wonders to spruce up a bike.
> 
> Here's a picture of a Le Champ Ti with white wheels, saddle, and bar tape.
> 
> (This is not my bike btw)


Thanks! That's a nice one. Very close to what I had in mind with white. 

Please keep sample pics coming.

(BTW, somewhat relevant is Velominati rule 8  Although not sure if it means anything to Motobecane owners as we are already in violation of the code by disobeying #58 )


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Honey Leather accessories*

Here's mine, with Brooks Honey saddle and bar tape, and Zimbale brand saddle bag. Sort of the British touring look... I've had many compliments on the look!


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

GotCat6 said:


> The reason I don't like it is the ugly bold font. I would have no problems with the embossed decal on the DA version of the bike. That one looks really good. I think BD should make that default and all these nail polish remover threads will die off.


Bingo. (But that would be that many fewer BD threads. Maybe Mike is an evil genius?)


----------



## Gshock (Feb 7, 2011)

gotcat6,

can you post a pic of your moto? most pics i've seen are 51s and 56s. thx


----------

